# Bobber fishin' for Walleyes



## huntingguy (May 16, 2005)

Hey all,

I fish here on White Bear Lake in Minnesota off the pier. I have been fishing this lake for over ten years, mostly largies and pike with sucker minnows and float. I have noticed some good sized walleyes being taken off the pier recently on leeches.

My question:

What is the best set up to use for nailing these big walleyes with floats? The water depth is about 15 feet or so. What sized leeches are best: small, medium, or jumbo? Are the walleyes going to be biting over night on leeches and a lighted bobber? The temp up here right now is around 40 in the morning.

Any suggestions would be great. :beer:

HuntingGuy


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I personally like BIG, JUMBO leeches although a true jumbo is hard to find in bait shops.

I can't say I fish White Bear, but we fish off shore during the spring in a similar type lake in Becker Co. We catch the majority of our walleyes at dusk and they're usually active well after and again in the wee hours of the morning ( campfire and some suds is how we tested the latter  ).

If the spot you're looking at is 15 feet, and it's close to the dock then there must be a hard break leading up to the shallows. During the day the baitfish hold shallow around the docks and the fish will move up shallow to take advantage of it during low-light periods. So I'd keep one bobber in the shallows off the break and another just where it hits the 15 foot mark.

Hard to say when I'm not sure what's going on in the spot, but that's my 2 cents.


----------



## huntingguy (May 16, 2005)

Chris,

Good advice. As far as set up- Would you just go with lighted bobber on slip knot set up, chartruece or other colour jig, weight - and would you use any sort of monofil. leader at all? What else would you do?

Like I said, I am not the most advanced in walleye fishing but I am good with dem' pike. :lol: But with big walleyes being pulled out, I'd like to give a couple nights of walleye fishing a try. Would it be worth it to get out there bout 10 and stay through morning, or rather drive up at about 3am and stay through mid day??


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

Is the pier you are fishing next to the VFW? I would use slip bobbers with a plain red hook. What some guys also do is slip sinker rig with a floating jig head about 2 feet up. If you want to learn about shore fishing come down to Lake Vadnais. The walleye fishing is good and you can only fish from the shore and the guys that catch fish don't use slip bobbers. They use an indicator to tell when the fish is pulling out line. Pretty effective for the guys that do it often. Good luck!


----------



## huntingguy (May 16, 2005)

Shu-

Yep.. Been fishin the pier in front of the VFW for about 10 years now. We got rained out on opener and only ended up with a few small pike and a decent sized largie. The thing about putting things off the bottom (such as lindy rigging) is it is so damn weedy in front of the pier, it makes things hard. Do you fish WB? On Vadnais, is it all shore line? Do guys catch most of the fish at night?

I'm going to run over to Gander here and see what I can find.


----------



## huntingguy (May 16, 2005)

Just got back from Gander, met a fellow who fishes tournament walleye out on Mille Lacs and such, he is familiar with white bear. Basically the set up he recommended:

1) What Shu recommended

2) But since I am fishing at night and things can be faily weedy, he would go with a lighted slip bobber, couple split shots, and either a black, glow, or chartuece 1/8 jig head... fish with either fat heads or jumbo leeches about 2 feet off the bottom.

I think it will work real well, but I will keep you updated on my catch. I will either go out this weekend or next.


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

sounds good....maybe I'll see you around town. I drive a white 4 door Dakota with a Nodakoutdoors decal on the topper.

I was down at Vadnais tonight and it was real slow. This cold wet weather has got to stop soon!

let us know how the fishing goes :beer:


----------



## huntingguy (May 16, 2005)

Shu-

Stop out at the pier one of these weekends, plenty of fish. Maybe some time this summer we can meet up and do some walleye fishin off shore. One more question: What pound test line do you use? I have 8 or 10lb trilene low vis green on there right now.

:beer: Jason


----------

